# Ku ring gai Chase national Park



## jase75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Over the last month or so iv managed to find the time for a couple of day trips down to Ku ring gai to have a look around and see what i could find.The first trip was really good weather, around 27 deg during the day and cooling off to about 20deg at night.
Some pics from my first trip:


----------



## jase75 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## jase75 (Apr 7, 2009)

The second trip the weather was not as good, about 22deg during the day and down to about 17deg at night. I still managed to find a few reptiles though.
Some pics :


----------



## jase75 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 8, 2009)

quality....


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 8, 2009)

Great finds, Jase. Looks like your trip was very successful.

Regards,
David


----------



## mark83 (Apr 8, 2009)

sweet pics mate


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 8, 2009)

Great Stuff, Nice Shoots.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2009)

nice pics, no geckos around at night? looks like a few good trips. thanks.


----------



## jase75 (Apr 8, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice pics, no geckos around at night? looks like a few good trips. thanks.


No Ryan didnt find any Geckos, was hoping to see some Leaf tails but didnt see any.


----------



## GOOBA (Apr 10, 2009)

awsome pics.
nice finds


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 14, 2009)

Great pics, was up there (West Head) in January, saw a couple of great lacies (a small one & a big one) & a snake track. The small lacie was just ambling along the track, the big fella was just getting off the track, was up a tree by the time I got there. Followed the snake track along the walking track, from where it got onto the track to where it left the track would have been a couple of hundred metres. There were areas where the curves were a lot tighter & more dirt pushed out, so maybe disturbed by the bike & did the bolt a bit. Will be heading back in spring to hopefully find more out & about looking for mates etc.


----------



## -Andrew- (Apr 14, 2009)

The first picture of the monitor walking along the ground is actually a Heath monitor & the one up the tree is definately a lace monitor you were lucky enough to see both species of monitor in the area.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 15, 2009)

-Andrew- said:


> The first picture of the monitor walking along the ground is actually a Heath monitor & the one up the tree is definately a lace monitor you were lucky enough to see both species of monitor in the area.


 
Ah cool, thanks for the info. I just thought the small one was a juvi lace monitor, with juvi markings (stripes on tail etc). Cheers thanks.


----------



## dory03 (Apr 15, 2009)

awsome pics u have taken there


----------



## rett82 (Apr 16, 2009)

Excellent pics Jase75 but what snake is you second post.


----------



## jase75 (Apr 16, 2009)

rett82 said:


> Excellent pics Jase75 but what snake is you second post.


Thankyou, the first snake is a Bandy Bandy, the 2nd snake is a Golden Crowned Snake and the 3rd is a Yellow Faced Whip Snake.


----------

